
Show HN: Gridentio – A small puzzle I made to learn some react and node - gridentio
https://gridentio.com/
======
dgreensp
I've been playing this a lot! It's quite entertaining. I haven't quite broken
1000, so based on the high scores, I'm probably lacking some additional
strategy. I'm extremely curious if there is a "good" strategy (but I'll
understand if the developer doesn't want to spill the beans, and I'm sure I'll
come up with some new ideas as I play, which is part of the fun). The random
1s, 2s, and 3s sometimes seem to fall magically into place for quite a while
(I was convinced for a few minutes that they must not be totally random), but
other times the results are disastrous. :)

------
gridentio
This turned out to be a pretty cool project: It forced me to carefully handle
the async nature of react's setState.

I also implemented some cheating protection etc. which was a pretty cool extra
challenge.

~~~
MattRix
This is great! Out of curiosity, it seems like you've presented this
anonymously on purpose (no credits on site, username is gridentio, etc), just
wondering why that is?

~~~
gridentio
Thanks! I've been discussing whether I should present this as a personal
project or credit our small startup. :)

I'll add some creds soon.

